
U.S. Congress Recognizing Asteroid Resource Property Rights - TeMPOraL
http://www.planetaryresources.com/2015/11/planetary-resources-applauds-u-s-congress-in-recognizing-asteroid-resource-property-rights/
======
TeMPOraL
Linked to this instead of the bill itself
([https://rules.house.gov/bill/114/hr-2262](https://rules.house.gov/bill/114/hr-2262))
because I think this link provides more context.

The full title is "Planetary Resources Applauds U.S. Congress in Recognizing
Asteroid Resource Property Rights", but I dropped the first three words so
that it would fit into the HN title.

